# My first foster!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well- I did it. I took the plunge and decided to try my hand at fostering. There is a young (2 year old) female GSD here who desperately needed a foster. She's not currently up for adoption because she's so incredibly timid right now. Her name is Gretchen and she appears to be a gorgeous ASL pup. She was tied to a tree quite literally by her rear legs by her previous owner. She was force bred and once the pups arrived she was dumped in a field. She kept coming back to her owner's house who finally dumped her at the pound saying that if she came back again they'd shoot her.

She's a sweet girl, very very timid, lacking all confidence. She will take treats from me, though not in all occasions. She's easily started by loud noises and shuts down almost immediately. I think it will be very fun and rewarding getting her to come out of her shell; a perfect challenge for me. Here she is:














































Here you can the scar on her rear left leg where she was tied up. Poor thing:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats Willy! She's beautiful. I think you'll do a wonderful job building her confidence and getting her ready for her forever home. Thank you for fostering! I look forward to your updates.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow that's an awful story. The owners should be tied to the tree, forced bred, and then shot. Disgusting people. 
Anyway, thanks for fostering. I'm sure you are everything to that poor girl right now. Fostering is very rewarding and can also be very trying at times- but it's worth it.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

What a sad story. The good news is that she is with you now! I am sure it is only going to be uphill from here.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Gosh, this poor baby. Such sadness in her eyes. Thank you so much for helping this girl trust again.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

She is beautiful! =)

It saddens me greatly how people can be so cruel to animals. I'm glad that you have taken her in and given her a chance. I'm sure she'll eventually come around and see that people aren't all bad.

God bless for fostering!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Willy! Can not wait to see her blossom!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad you were able to move forward in helping her. She is a nice looking dog and I'm, sure you'll be able to help her.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

OMG, this girl breaks my heart. 
She probably feels safe in her crate, but might feel a bit threatened since she doesn't have anywhere to go when you come up to her- maybe not though- she seems like she is developing trust with you which is amazing after what she's been through


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

OMG, she has Abby's face and mannerisms.
She is lucky to have you and you will be very glad you did this for her.
I think she will surprise you.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Willy, I would crouch down and stay sideways to her if you can when you approach her crate. It's less threatening. I wouldn't put too much pressure on her when she's in the crate so she has a safe place to be. Even if you can just hang out in the room with her ignoring her until she approaches you, it would help her a lot I think.

Has she met Pimg yet?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

gsdraven said:


> Has she met Pimg yet?


Yep she has, but Pimg doesn't care about other dogs- never has. They've greeted and that's about it. Of course Pimg is putting on her jealous cuddly hat now. Funny how she's NEVER a lap dog unless some other dog is in the house... Go figure!


Gotta say- this dog sure does breath weird. Almost labored. Breathing a lot through the mouth and when she does breath out through her nose it's kinda bubbly (as in, bubbly like spit is bubbly). I think that's really odd. I will monitor her closely tonight!

[EDIT]- maybe the weird breathing is a response to the Rimadyl I gave her tonight for pain for her spay surgery she when through yesterday...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She may have kennel cough. Thank you for giving her a safe haven. Hope she doesn't have HW's...has she been vetted at all?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

wildo said:


> Gotta say- this dog sure does breath weird. Almost labored. Breathing a lot through the mouth and when she does breath out through her nose it's kinda bubbly (as in, bubbly like spit is bubbly). I think that's really odd. I will monitor her closely tonight!


Sounds like Kennel Cough, I'd get her to the vet for a listen to her chest.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Some of our fosters have done the same type of breathing, especially until they get a bit of a handle on what's happening. I think it goes along with the stress panting/drooling.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Is she stuffed up? Kennel cough or upper respiratory issue? Was she in the shelter long? It's very common for shelter dogs to have an upper respiratory illness. Could be the Rimadly too.

ETA: and everyone beat me to it. Takes too long to type on my phone!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here you go guys- what do you think? She's keeping her head up, airplane ears, squinty eyes, and snorty breathing:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Poor girl! I would start her on some C supplements as soon as her gut is adjusted to the food you are feeding her. C will help support the immune system and also is a natural antihistamine. Maybe a couple days of benedryl may help dry her up a bit?


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

wildo said:


> Here you go guys- what do you think? She's keeping her head up, airplane ears, squinty eyes, and snorty breathin


Could it be that she is just stressing and trying to cope with that? She may just need a bit more space. When I first brought my fosters into the house, I let them stay in the kennel (right in the middle where all the action was with family etc) where they were able to watch the new environment and at the same time feel as safe as they could considering their circumstance. I just went about my business in the house, with the other dogs, etc seemingly ignoring her except for the food and potty needs of course. I did that at least the first day or so and then left the crate door open after that allowing them to come out if they wanted to. It had to be at their terms. As much as I wanted to show them my affection and that it was safe for them, they themselves had to come to the conclusion that it was safe by watching.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Just called the foster coordinator who agreed she probably has kennel cough. She told me that Pimg is likely safe as "healthy" dogs don't typically get it. She asked me to monitor for tonight and if she's still doing it in the morning to bring her in. They'll likely put her on an antibiotic- dioxiclyn?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KSdogowner said:


> Could it be that she is just stressing and trying to cope with that? She may just need a bit more space. When I first brought my fosters into the house, I let them stay in the kennel (right in the middle where all the action was with family etc) where they were able to watch the new environment and at the same time feel as safe as they could considering their circumstance. I just went about my business in the house, with the other dogs, etc seemingly ignoring her except for the food and potty needs of course. I did that at least the first day or so and then left the crate door open after that allowing them to come out if they wanted to. It had to be at their terms. As much as I wanted to show them my affection and that it was safe for them, they themselves had to come to the conclusion that it was safe by watching.


This is all probably really good advice. I have been probably pushing it, constantly around her. And I just scared the **** out of her when I took her outside and opened and umbrella: OPPS!! But she was making these noises prior. I am sure she is crazy stressed. I'll back off her and give her some space to figure things out. Thanks everyone! I feel like a newb all over! lol!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

wildo said:


> This is all probably really good advice. I have been probably pushing it, constantly around her. And I just scared the **** out of her when I took her outside and opened and umbrella: OPPS!! But she was making these noises prior. I am sure she is crazy stressed. I'll back off her and give her some space to figure things out. Thanks everyone! I feel like a newb all over! lol!


It is so beautiful how concerned you are for her already. Just like a pappa taking care of his injured child. These creatures touch our hearts very deeply. It is such a noble thing to be able to touch their lives in a way where they can finally have a chance at living it peacefully and safely. Thank you again for fostering. I know you will do great and she will flourish under your care.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

What a sweetheart. You can see a glimmer of life in her eyes, which is amazing considering what her previous owners did to her. There's a special place in **** for people like that.

I am so happy you rescued her! You will be a great foster dad. Keep us updated on her progress. She has already stolen my heart.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

She's really pretty I'm telling you. I uploaded a second video of her walking around so everyone can see her body/build/conformation- but I don't know why Youtube is processing it so slow. I'll post it once it completes... She's a compact little thing; she only takes just over 1/3 of Pimg's crate!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

You are doing so god so far but I would keep Pimg away from her for now because while it's not likely he'll get kennel cough it still can be pretty contagious but pretty easy to treat. 

Two warnings about fostering.. it becomes addictive and letting your first foster go is soooooooo hard but really worth it. IMO it's especially difficult when you have a hard foster for your first one where you have to nurse it back to health bring it out of its shell etc.. because you get so emotionally invested in the dog and it's well being that when they are finally better and ready to be adopted you don't wanna let go. It does get easier thoguh


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that poor girl! I found a doberman like that. She was a great dog. She was so abused that if you raised your voice she would submissive urinate. Turned out to be a great dog. Broke through a door one time when someone was trying to come in our house through a window, and was FANTASTIC with kids. Unfortunately she had to be PTS due to severe cancer. She really was loyal and loving to us because we cared for her so much. I hope this girl finds the same love.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

wildo said:


> Just called the foster coordinator who agreed she probably has kennel cough. She told me that Pimg is likely safe as "healthy" dogs don't typically get it. She asked me to monitor for tonight and if she's still doing it in the morning to bring her in. They'll likely put her on an antibiotic- dioxiclyn?


Sounds about right. Although kennel cough is like a cold and antibiotics won't help (I never remember the bacterial vs viral thing) but will treat any secondary infections.

Pimg may still get it. I think it's a lot like kids, the more germs they are exposed to, the more immune system they have. Raven got sick with an upper respiratory infection from our very first foster but no where as bad as his was. I've had several others with varying degrees of UR problems and she hasn't caught any of those.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Willy, hats off to you! 

This girl's story & pictures breaks my heart. *tears this morning at my desk* 

It will take some time but I can't wait to see updated pictures & video of this girl once she has been taken care of health wise and has got a TON of TLC. She will be a different girl


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats to you Willy! I look forward to hearing more about this beautiful girl. It will be interesting to hear how she blossoms.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so glad you took her in. You needed another pretty girl in your life!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Youtube finally processed the second video I took of her moving around yesterday when I brought her home. Here ya go:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Sweet girl! With the timid fosters, I give them plenty of time to adjust. Two weeks is a minimum kind of thing. I establish a routine so that they can begin to find things predictable. Interaction I keep quiet and minimal. I mostly just spend time hanging out doing quiet work by the crate...reading, computer, etc. once some adjustment occurs, I let the dog set the pace. Two months or so, and they begin to come out of the shell generally. First we conquer the home environment. Once they are doing very well there, we begin to explore more.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wildo said:


> Youtube finally processed the second video I took of her moving around yesterday when I brought her home. Here ya go:
> Gretchen - YouTube


Oh my god. She was tied up by her legs?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> Oh my god. She was tied up by her legs?


Yep. Absolutely insane isn't it? Infuriating, actually.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Poor little honey! Thanks for fostering, Willy. Between now and the time she gets adopted you'll either get addicted and never want to quit, or you'll decide it's absolutely not for you. Either one is fine.  I echo what everyone else has said about mostly ignoring her for the most part and giving her some time to come out of her shell. 

It's not too early to start thinking about what criteria you'll use when looking through homes for her. Don't be afraid to be choosey. Maybe a single lady or childless couple-- little kids seem to be overwhelming for the shy ones.

Thanks again for fostering!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The fact that this sweet girl kept returning "home" to those who abused her just breaks my heart...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a beautiful girl, thank you so much for giving her a chance at happiness.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Where do these people come from??? I am so pissed off reading what you wrote.
Tied to a tree, forced bred and dumped.

We need to start putting some of these people behind bars.

She is a beautiful girl and I am so happy she found an angel to care for her. At least there is one positive note in this horrible situation.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

She looks so sad.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

God bless you. You are a hero in my books.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Holy Moly she is pretty. She looks just like my Willow. Can I ask what rescue you are working with? The rescue I got Willow from tried to get her parents too but were unsuccessful. They handed over Willow and her sister but refused to give up the parents. They were bad breeders and from what I understand the dogs were in bad conditions. 

BTW, congrats to you for fostering. I hope she is feeling better!

Here is Gretchen


wildo said:


>


 
And here is Willow:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwwww what a sweet face,,willy your such a nice guy to do this for her


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

cshepherd9 said:


> Can I ask what rescue you are working with?


Humane Society of Indy pulled her from some shelter (they didn't tell me which, and I didn't ask). The foster coordinate has a GSD of her own and is a big fan. Though she was not supposed to be pulling adults, she just couldn't leave her.

I agree- she does look a lot like Willow. Not so much in markings (she's very dark- almost charcoal) but in head structure for sure! Very similar.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> God bless you. You are a hero in my books.


I am no hero. Just a guy that might be able to help...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

wildo said:


> I am no hero. Just a guy that might be able to help...


That's what heroes are: guys (and gals) willing to help. We need more like you.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> That's what heroes are: guys (and gals) willing to help. We need more like you.


Agreed. I looked into getting a foster for a while, but just didn't think I could do it. 

Willy, if I had half of the courage, stamina, and strength you have regarding fosters from bad situations, turning them around and then giving them to a loving home, I'd be eternally grateful. Taking in a rescue with some problems is great (which I am proud to have done and started to turn her around) but taking one in with BIG problems, fixing it, then letting her go from my home would be too hard for me.

Be proud of what you're doing, and don't be afraid to show that pride  

I can't wait to hear more updates and see more photos of this girl from you! Thanks for taking in a lost soul and helping her find her way home.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Alexandria610 said:


> Agreed. I looked into getting a foster for a while, but just didn't think I could do it.
> 
> Willy, if I had half of the courage, stamina, and strength you have regarding fosters from bad situations, turning them around and then giving them to a loving home, I'd be eternally grateful. Taking in a rescue with some problems is great (which I am proud to have done and started to turn her around) but taking one in with BIG problems, fixing it, then letting her go from my home would be too hard for me.
> 
> ...


Where are you in Central Fl? I am fostering for a service dog group that pulls GSDs from shelters and trains them as service dogs for PTSD patients. They are out of Williston. They just started this new part of the program (they breed and raise GSDs for SD) and need fosters. It's only for three weeks at a time. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wildo you are a Prince among men !!! 
if there is anything that I can do to contribute to her recovery let me know - 

I think the dog is very beautiful . I see a dog who is very depressed , lost , confused. I think when she turns around she will surprise you. I think she will be an awesome pet. Seriously.

Carmen


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Everyone , here is exactly why you should not be supporting back yard breeders.

The owner used her as a vessel for pups , harvested the litter , sold them, made some bucks , and then disposed of her . That to me is vile.

This dog showed loyalty in coming back to him over and over again. 


Carmen


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Wildo...congratulations and many thanks for helping her. She is very, very pretty. We did a long term foster for a GSD that had lived a very long, horrific 10 months before we took him in. It took him a good 6-7 months to start to trust, stop submissive urinating everytime my husband walked in a room, etc. It broke my heart and made my determination to reteach him even stronger! We recently tried to foster again.....and well we failed and adopted. So stay strong, there will be some hardships I am sure as she has endured things most of our dogs couldn't even imagine (my GSD gets cranky if his meal is 1/2 hr late), but it is a great cause and she will reward you in ten fold:wub:


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you Willy for doing this. I hope she turns around and is a fantastic, confident GSD.

Are you going to name her? Or did I miss that in the previous posts. Is there a Foster Etiquette on naming dogs? Like, dont name them because you get too attached?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

sadie2010 said:


> Are you going to name her? Or did I miss that in the previous posts. Is there a Foster Etiquette on naming dogs? Like, dont name them because you get too attached?


I would assume her future owners would have the privilege of naming her. And I hope they do...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sadie2010 said:


> .
> 
> Are you going to name her? Or did I miss that in the previous posts. Is there a Foster Etiquette on naming dogs? Like, dont name them because you get too attached?


I think it's up to the foster. If they come with a name from their previous home, I'll call them by it. If they don't come with a name, I'll give them a "handle" while they're at my house and for the website, but I don't make any effort to teach them the name. Like Willy said, the adopters often like to chose another name.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

sadie2010 said:


> Are you going to name her? Or did I miss that in the previous posts. Is there a Foster Etiquette on naming dogs? Like, dont name them because you get too attached?


All of mine have come with a name. Usually given to them by the shelter. I've only changed 1 (from Kicker to Mack) and have only had 1 adopter change their name after adoption (Kip to Lupo). Batman had to keep his name as a term on adoption .


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Wow that's an awful story. The owners should be tied to the tree, forced bred, and then shot. Disgusting people.
> Anyway, thanks for fostering. I'm sure you are everything to that poor girl right now. Fostering is very rewarding and can also be very trying at times- but it's worth it.


Definitely wouldn't want people like that breeding. 


She's a beauty. I hope she warms up. I know that you'll do everything you can for her!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> The owners should be tied to the tree, forced bred, and then shot. Disgusting people.


I 2nd this. Bless you Willy for taking her in. She's a sweetie & will no doubt shine once she feels safe & secure. Best wishes to both of you. I'm looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Willy, any updates on your foster girl?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You can get the latest here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/rescue-stories-where-they-now/169743-gretchen-updates.html


----------

